# [SOLVED] Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi, I've been having bug problems while playing Company of Heroes and it usually happens in the middle of the game. Can anyone tell me what's causing it? I appreciate anyone's help on this issue. I've attached all the bug reports in one folder on this thread. Thanks in advance!
-Jon

PS: I've already reinstalled the game 3 times to get rid of it but to no avail.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.*

ntdll.dll looks like its causing the problem

I'm going to do some research, in the mean time please try the following:

Run game as administrator, run in compatibility mode for XP SP3, disable anti-virus, look for any patches/updates for the game or reinstall the game

edit: checking the warnings log I found this 


warnings log said:


> 09:48:58.66 Generating CanBuild Map. THIS SHOULD ONLY HAPPEN IN WORLDBUILDER! IF YOU SEE THIS IN GAME, RE-SAVE THE MAP!


thought that might be of interest to you.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.*

try to isable DEP

In the command prompt, type in bold below and press Enter.
_*bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff*_
You should get a success message back.
Close the command prompt.
Restart the computer to apply.


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.*

Hi Wolf!



> run in compatibility mode for XP SP3


How do I run this? I'm running Vista 64 ? I have no clue how to do this.



> disable anti-virus, look for any patches/updates for the game or reinstall the game


Looked for patches online but only applies for online gaming... I'm not really interested in playing online tho. I'll look further if I can see patches for offline only.



> edit: checking the warnings log I found this
> 
> thought that might be of interest to you.


Not sure what this is. Custom map making maybe? I'm only playing the Missions haven't been doing any custom map making ever since. Not sure what it meant by that.


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.*



-WOLF- said:


> try to isable DEP
> 
> In the command prompt, type in bold below and press Enter.
> _*bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff*_
> ...


Done. It went through. What does this one do?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.*



ajcc323 said:


> Hi Wolf!
> 
> How do I run this? I'm running Vista 64 ? I have no clue how to do this.
> 
> ...





ajcc323 said:


> Done. It went through. What does this one do?
> *Data Execution Prevention is special technology that prevents potentially unwanted code from executing, but can cause problems with legit applications*


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.*

Compatibility tab doesn't have the XP SP3. I'll have to go get it from Microsoft right?

PS: Found the game patches. Would've been nice if RelicCOH added a feature in the game where gamers should be informed about new patches. Or an auto update button would be nice.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.*

What other compatibility OS's are there? Any form of XP?


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.*

XP SP2 is available. Would that suffice?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.*

That should do.


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.*

Thanks guys! I appreciate your help. I'll put it to the test and see if everything is fine.


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.*

Consider this case SOLVED! Thank you! and God Bless!!! ))


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Bug Problems with Company of Heroes.*

Glad to see we solved your problem. Enjoy Company of Heroes! 

I'll mark this thread solved for you. 

Can I ask if compatibility mode was the solution?


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

To be honest, I'm not sure. IMO, I think the patches that I downloaded for the game did it. Its just that I never would have thought that I would be missing the patches for it because if you have the game and you see all the options in the main menu, the update button just doesn't exist so you assume that it doesn't need patching and stuff.

Here's the patch that I believe fixed the problem.

CoH Patch 1.2:
"Various connection problems fixed 
*SLI performance bug fixed *
Fixed exploit with Allied HMG Crew's Armor Piercing Rounds ability, where ability would remain active after squad was garrisoned or retreated back to HQ 
Fixed Axis wrecked building exploit 
*Various crashes fixed.*"

​


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

SLI Performance just means you get better frame rates with more than one Nvidia GPU.

We hope you enjoy your game now and thank you for your patience.


----------

